# Japanese Electric Kei Car Market Forecast to Grow



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Given the industry is battery constrained, we can build ten of these for one Hummer and generate 50% more revenue. 









Adorable Nissan Sakura Is a New EV Kei Car With 112 Miles of Range


Despite having just a 20-kWh battery pack, the Sakura has a longer range than the first-gen Leaf.




www.cnet.com





Following Musk's lead is idiotic for established deep-pocket OEMs to do. Tesla has zero market share in the sub $25k car market. 

iMiev was before its time...


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Here's a piece from over a year ago, forecasting the Nissan's intro (and others):









Nissan And Mitsubishi Will Have An $18,000 Electric Kei Car In Japan


Nissan and Mitsubishi will present an electric kei car based on the IMk concept car that would cost $18,000, basically the same price as ICE vehicles.




insideevs.com


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

No, you can't have one:









Americans Won't Be Able To Get Their Hands on New Nissan, Mitsubishi EVs


Japan is the only market getting the new, all-electric Kei cars.




www.newsweek.com





Which is asinine, imo.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

remy_martian said:


> No, you can't have one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too small for America (today) - but after we get Full Self Driving and people in cities stop "owning" cars THEN we will have a proliferation of even smaller cars

Todays Teslas sell at an average price of $63K (in the USA) and a 30% margin - so the "Cost" to Tesla is about $40K


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

$44,100.00 🤓


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

remy_martian said:


> No, you can't have one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the US government can’t stop you from importing an EV from anywhere in the world so long as
1. It weighs under 3000lbs
2. You govern it to 35mph or less

I’m honestly surprised there isn’t a company that will import any foreign EV you want and slap an NEV plate on it.

heck I’ve been tempted to import this thing and try the nev process myself









Qiantu unveils K20 $13,000 two-seat electric car


Qiantu K20 is a new two-seat electric car with up to 500 km (300 miles) of range and a starting price equivalent to just $13,000.




electrek.co





There is already a meme company importing the world’s cheapest pickup NEV from China for us consumption
Unfortunate that the price quadruples when they do


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

True, but, to my understanding, those <35MPH vehicles are not road legal in many states, including Oregon.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

remy_martian said:


> True, but, to my understanding, those <35MPH vehicles are not road legal in many states, including Oregon.











Are Golf Carts Street Legal In Oregon - LSV & NEV Guide For OR (2022)


One of the most common questions we get from our readers is: “are golf carts street legal in Oregon?”Yes, golf carts are street legal in Oregon, but are up to each municipality. LSVs (low speed vehicles) are also street legal. They must be registered and have the proper insurance, and are...




unbate.ngontinh24.com





They aren’t “road legal “ in Wisconsin yet I drive one everyday

The reality is because Oregon is stupid like Wisconsin and is in violation of federal law
the local law is too complex for most areas to enforce and thus if you can get a plate you can drive on 35mph or less roads.

In Oregon you would have to check if areas allow NEVs individually as each area makes its own rules

I can say I know several people who own NEVs in Oregon, so no not illegal, just stupid law.


----------

